# New Ram PTO use question



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

I just purchased a new 3500 Ram with the Cummins and heavy duty Aisin 6 speed auto and it came with the pto installed from the factory. Has anyone used this to run a hydraulic salt spreader. I haven't taken delivery on it yet so I haven't really looked at it closely to see what kind of plumbing might be required. This is my first Dodge so I'm not too familiar them as a whole so any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

PTO equipped or PTO ready? 

I thought PTO had to be sized for any given application. Then again I'm a Ford guy.


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

Equiped. I already agreed to buy the truck before I noticed the pto switch on the dash. My sales rep told me he orders all of the cab and chassis models pto equipped because it's so much cheaper to do so from the factory rather than added it afterwards.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Why do I think the sales rep doesn't know what he's talking about....

Just cause it has the switch on the dash doesn't mean anything...

My gm has the switch too, looks cool but does nothing 

I highly doubt the truck has a pto pump and reservoir from the factory and all you have to do is add the lines...

Either way your gonna have to be driving or in neutral for anything to work, only ford has that solved... unless it's a clutch pump


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

Triple L;2012402 said:


> Why do I think the sales rep doesn't know what he's talking about....
> 
> Just cause it has the switch on the dash doesn't mean anything...
> 
> ...


Like I said I don't know anything about these units. It wasnt a make or break feature when I was shopping so if it's not actually "equiped" than its not a big deal. I'm just looking for some advice from anyone who has one and uses it and what it's capabilities are


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

Pto and the pump are two different things. Unlikely but possible it has the pto installed but no pump yet.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

A Man;2012458 said:


> Pto and the pump are two different things. Unlikely but possible it has the pto installed but no pump yet.


Huh?......


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

JCPM;2012362 said:


> I just purchased a new 3500 Ram with the Cummins and heavy duty Aisin 6 speed auto and it came with the pto installed from the factory. Has anyone used this to run a hydraulic salt spreader. I haven't taken delivery on it yet so I haven't really looked at it closely to see what kind of plumbing might be required. This is my first Dodge so I'm not too familiar them as a whole so any advice would be much appreciated.


ram uses the cruise control to run the pto.
some are even enabled at the factory, automatics)
and the manuals need to have a ground wire connected.

when parked, turn on the cruise.
hit set.
it will idle up to 1k.
you can now use the accel or decell to speed up or slow down the pto..
but it only workers when parked.

OR....seeing as you have a switch...
A after market pto because the factory pto doesn't work when moving or in N
yes, it will work when moving or parked.

ps because it has a pto take off, doesn't mean a hydraulic pump has been attached to it.,

you'll set up the hydros when you buy/get the spreader.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

A Man;2012458 said:


> Pto and the pump are two different things. Unlikely but possible it has the pto installed but no pump yet.


exactly...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm confused. 

If it's PTO equipped, to me that means the PTO shaft is coming out the transmission. Switch and wiring are present. 

AFAIK, there isn't a truck manufacturer in the world that builds a truck with a pump on the PTO because every application is different. Spartan Motors might for fire apparatus. Might.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Triple L;2012402 said:


> Either way your gonna have to be driving or in neutral for anything to work, only ford has that solved... unless it's a clutch pump


http://www.dodge.com/bodybuilder/2011/docs/cc/dddppto.pdf

Parker-Chelsea has a Stored Energy Management System that will operate plows, etc.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;2012576 said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> If it's PTO equipped, to me that means the PTO shaft is coming out the transmission. Switch and wiring are present.


Depends.

My truck doesn't have a "PTO" bolted to the T-case ,
But ram considers it to have the PTO "option".

It could have a gear drive then a pump bolted to it, more than one wy to skin the cat

The switch is there and the wiring,
The cruise control is also the set throttle for the PTO.

You will need the additional stuff that the op has if you want the PTO to function while moving.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;2012588 said:


> Depends.
> 
> My truck doesn't have a "PTO" bolted to the T-case ,
> But ram considers it to have the PTO "option".
> ...


Which is why I said PTO equipped. Not PTO option.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Excuse me guys, he's talking about a new 2015, not old trucks like urs. Besides the new Rams are ran off the trans not the T-case.

Besides his original question is what does he need to accomplish to run central hydraulics


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2012622 said:


> Excuse me guys, he's talking about a new 2015, not old trucks like urs. Besides the new Rams are ran off the trans not the T-case.
> 
> Besides his original question is what does he need to accomplish to run central hydraulics


Central hydros are not run off a PTO.

PS Mine is a '14.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2012625 said:


> Central hydros are not run off a PTO.
> 
> PS Mine is a '14.


That was a trick statement not that I know enough about it anyways.... Mines a 14, almost two model years old.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2012625 said:


> Central hydros are not run off a PTO.
> 
> PS Mine is a '14.


They ABSOLUTELY ARE. My 2012 F550 has cent. hydraulics that run off the pto on the transmission. My hooklift wouldn't work very well w/o it.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;2012577 said:


> http://www.dodge.com/bodybuilder/2011/docs/cc/dddppto.pdf
> 
> Parker-Chelsea has a Stored Energy Management System that will operate plows, etc.


That's actually a super cool system, never seen anything like that, wonder how long you can move something before the accumulator runs out and you have to put the truck in neutral or start driving again?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

derekslawncare;2012725 said:


> They ABSOLUTELY ARE. My 2012 F550 has cent. hydraulics that run off the pto on the transmission. My hooklift wouldn't work very well w/o it.


I guess you are correct.

I was considering central hydraulics as being synonymous with a clutch pump.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2012762 said:


> I guess you are correct.
> 
> I was considering central hydraulics as being synonymous with a clutch pump.


It's a Ford thing, welcome back.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hmmmmm, 24K on the Ram, only issue is a CEL for the body control module for something or other. Oh, and a set of tire pressure sensors.

I couldn't remember what it was like to have a truck that didn't have to go to the dealer on a regular basis.


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

A Man;2012458 said:


> Pto and the pump are two different things. Unlikely but possible it has the pto installed but no pump yet.


Yes. That I assumed. I should have made that more clear. I was just curious how the system is meant to work


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2012771 said:


> Hmmmmm, 24K on the Ram, only issue is a CEL for the body control module for something or other. Oh, and a set of tire pressure sensors.
> 
> I couldn't remember what it was like to have a truck that didn't have to go to the dealer on a regular basis.


45K 13 months old....twisted out front axle in blizzard

Is I'm not mistaken, all ram diesel have the PTO access in the trans.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

http://www.rambodybuilder.com/2012/docs/cc/dddppto.pdf


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

SnoFarmer;2012806 said:


> http://www.rambodybuilder.com/2012/docs/cc/dddppto.pdf


OK so based on page 1 it sounds like running a spreader wouldn't be recommended.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JCPM;2012780 said:


> Yes. That I assumed. I should have made that more clear. I was just curious how the system is meant to work


Pump + resevoir + hoses + valves + controls.

Turn PTO on, activate controls and do what you need to do.

Looks like the SEMS system allows spreaders and plows to function when not moving.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

A Man;2012458 said:


> Pto and the pump are two different things. Unlikely but possible it has the pto installed but no pump yet.


Yes they are & I'm guessing his truck comes equipped with just the pto and no pump or plumming.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

SnoFarmer;2012806 said:


> http://www.rambodybuilder.com/2012/docs/cc/dddppto.pdf


WOW! What a mess. I'd say Chrysler has some work to do to make their PTO option of any use. Veh. must be in park or must have dealer activate for mobile mode. What a croc. Ford makes it SOOOOOO much easier. Step 1, activate PTO switch- PTO engages whether in park, neutral, or driving down the road at 40 mph. If vehicle is stationary and a higher rpm is desired (like for instance to cycle my hooklift hoist) I hit the gas pedal and increase to desired rpm. In my opinion, if the pto isn't "live drive" it's pretty much useless. JMO


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

I talked with the salesman and my local hydraulic tech guy I use and both said the truck doesn't have to be stationary to use the PTO. However you do have to put the truck in park to activate it. To be honest something like that would probably deter me from using it simply out of inconvenience.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

JCPM;2018645 said:


> I talked with the salesman and my local hydraulic tech guy I use and both said the truck doesn't have to be stationary to use the PTO. However you do have to put the truck in park to activate it. To be honest something like that would probably deter me from using it simply out of inconvenience.


Did you ask them how much flow your gonna have doing 2mph in reverse backing down a loading dock to salt or when your going around a parking lot and want to jam some in the corner stalls so your slow down, only to realize your spinner slowed down accordingly


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

Triple L;2018690 said:


> Did you ask them how much flow your gonna have doing 2mph in reverse backing down a loading dock to salt or when your going around a parking lot and want to jam some in the corner stalls so your slow down, only to realize your spinner slowed down accordingly


Yeah that's a concern of mine. When you engage the PTO the rpm's actually increase substantially by them self. But not knowing how much control over the material is disconcerting. Either way I've moved on from this idea. Gonna go spreader shopping next month once I slow down a bit.


----------



## timboy (Oct 8, 2008)

I work in a field very involved with upfitting truck bodies and equipment and I cannot say for sure having not yet worked on a 2015 ram chassis however I would be wiling to place a large wager on the truck having no PTO installed from the factory.
What the truck will have is a removable PTO cover and a gear inside the tranny to turn a PTO of your supply.
The truck will have a switch in the dash,a series of harnesses and the necessary modules and such installed to interface an aftermarket PTO and pump set up.


----------

